# Startbildschirm -> Automatisch ins Menü weiterleiten



## Django1337 (13. Apr 2015)

Hey Zusammen,

spiele nebenbei einwenig mit Android rum, und "programmiere" mir grad eine App für mich selbst.
Einfach eben nur zum üben.

Wenn ich die App aufrufe taucht (m)ein Logo auf, diese soll nur kurz (ca. 2sek.) angezeigt werden und dann soll man gleich (automatisch) ins Menü weitergeleitet werden.

Aktuell habe ich es mit einem OnClickListener gemacht, damit ich überhaupt ins Menü komme.
Dies kann als Alternative auch so bleiben neben der automatischen weiterleitung.

Wie setze ich dass womit am besten um?

Außerdem wäre es schön, dass wenn man im Menü den "Zurück-Button" betätigt, man die App beendet und nicht wider auf der "Logo-Activity" landet.


----------



## AntiMuffin (13. Apr 2015)

Hallo,
das was du da haben möchtest ist ein Splash Screen (habe ich selbst vor einem Jahr Programmiert, jedoch weiß ich nicht mehr wie ich das gemacht habe)
Du findest aber vieles unter Google oder Youtube, wenn du 'Android Splash Screen' eingibst.

Gruß,
AntiMuffin


----------



## dzim (14. Apr 2015)

Sollte einfach sein: Deine Activity könnte aus ein paar FrameLayouts bestehen, wobei eines "full-screen" ist. 

In #onCreate führst du dann einen zeitverzögerten Task aus (AsyncTask, der in #doInBackground einfach 2s wartet, oder View | Android Developers auf dem Spash-Screen-View).

Am Ende der Zeit jedenfalls kannst du einen Animator erstellen, der dir einfach den Alpha-Wert des Splash reduziert und am Ende, wenn er unsichtbar is, dann auch noch ein View.GONE auf dessen Visibility setzt (dann nimm Android ihn komplett aus dem sichtbaren Bereich und dem Layouting raus).

Bsp von Google-Dev: Crossfading Two Views | Android Developers

Du musst nur darauf achten, dass deine Activity dann evtl. noch eine ActionBar haben könnte. Hier wäre es gut, vielleicht die aktuelle AppCompat-Lib (v7) und dem AppCompat-Theme daraus zu verwenden.

Alternative: 2 Activities. Die erste öffnet die Zweite nach Ablauf einer Zeit. Aber hier hast du sie dann wahrscheinlich im Back-Stack. Wenn du den BackButton drückst, wird sie dann wieder geladen... Kannst aber auch die #onBackPressed der zweiten Activity abfangen und dort ein beenden der App erzwingen... Sauber? Keine Ahnung. Würde es nach dem obigen Beispiel machen.


----------



## Django1337 (15. Apr 2015)

@AntiMuffin

vielen Dank, deine Antwort hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. 

@dzim

Natürlich auch an Dich Dankeschön, leider für mich als Anfänger nicht soo hilfreich gewesen


----------

